# Tips



## NOLA gUber (Sep 1, 2017)

Hey, need to know if any other drivers are experiencing a drastic reduction in online tips, not your average or even close to average...if so, I really need to know. Last two nights, I am way below my average and even saw one change from 3 to 1. I have filed a report and will take it as far as I have to if I suspect skimming.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

If you haven't already,try to witness a pax entering a tip on the app,then see if the tip is added to your earnings or not. I finally had the opportunity earlier to witness it myself. The tip did not post on my app, After a heated email to support hours later , the tip appeared shortly afterwards on my earnings.. A generic canned reply about Ubers tipping policy was given in response as well.. You are suspecting skimming?


----------



## NOLA gUber (Sep 1, 2017)

I am, unfortunately. I am above average in my commitment to customer service and up until this weekend, the tips coincided with regular verbal praise and rewarded badges. Friday night I saw a $3.00 tip, same and only online tip after 9 trips, was now on Saturday a $1.00 tip. (Told to screenshot.) I would have, if I would have known they would change it!! Total TRIPS for Friday and Saturday, 31. Total online TIPS 3 for a total of $7.00. I average between $30 to $33 a night in tips, mostly online. Same great service, same praise, drastic reduction in tips and CHANGING TIPS AT THAT!! WHEN YOU ARE CONSTANTLY HIGHLY PRAISED BY PASSENGER'S FOR BEING A/AN (FILL IN THE BLANK ALL POSITIVE) DRIVER AND SUDDENLY THE ONLY THING CHANGING IS THE AMONNT OF RECORDED TIPS AND NUMBERS CHANGING BEFORE YOUR EYES...WHAT WOULD YOU THINK? NOTE, CASH STILL THE SAME WHY ARENT THE ONLINE TIPS? SO, I WILL FIX IT, QUICK. BEWARE OF MESSING WITH NOT ONLY MY MONEY, BUT THOUSANDS OF PEOPLE'S INCOME. PRINCIPLE AND STEALING...COMBINATION FOR DISASTER WITH ME.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I am receiving more tips on UberX since Uber added the tipping feature. Conversely, they have gone down on Uber Taxi (not available in New Orleans or anywhere else in Louisiana). Before Uber added the tipping function on all levels, it was available only on Uber Taxi. In fact, when a customer signed up for Uber, the application would ask him how much he wanted to tip for Uber Taxi. As most customers only half read anything and, as Uber Taxi is available only in a few markets, most customers assumed that this was for UberX, Black or any of the others. The customer would then pick the tip, or, if he did nothing, it defaulted to twenty per-cent. When Uber added the tipping function on all levels, it made it the same, across the board. Thus, even for Uber Taxi, the customer must add a tip after he issues his rating. If the customer does not add a tip or issue a rating, you do not receive a tip. The result is that tipping on Uber Taxi has gone from ninety-five per-cent of the rides to about ten per-cent of them,


----------



## NOLA gUber (Sep 1, 2017)

Remember, we should be mindful of all Uber guidelines and rules as we each decide the best way to "track voluntary incoming tips". Times and dates are important. Oh, how, I'd love to be able to say Thank you by text or phone to every customer that has or will tip me in the future. Darn, their numbers are gone after the ride is over...I am too polite not to say thank you. Know what I mean, my fellow drivers? Note: Please search by "Thread Title" only (not author, user, or member) for "Tips" I just did, read only 3 or 4 posts... interesting...RED FLAGS ARE FLYING FOLKS!!! SUGGEST YOU COPY AND PASTE IN EVERY THREAD YOU READ, NO MATTER THE SUBJECT MATTER,, WHAT YOU THINK WILL CONTINUE TO CIRCULATE REGARDING ISSUE. LET'S GET DRIVERS ATTENTION, GET DRIVERS INVOLVED, AND LETS SEE WHAT UNFOLDS. NO FUBERING ALLOWED. Potentially covering other company expenses with withheld tips, covering losses, recouping so called bonus incentives....gee, I really hope not!! Class action suit? Probably.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

You can't identify any kind of trend over two or three nights and 31 trips. The other day I did thirteen trips and got five tips. That's pretty high for me. I don't think it was a conspiracy.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Coachman said:


> You can't identify any kind of trend over two or three nights and 31 trips. The other day I did thirteen trips and got five tips. That's pretty high for me. I don't think it was a conspiracy.


That's right. It fluctuates a lot.


----------



## ZeroCool0801 (Mar 5, 2017)

I’ve noticed a drop off in tips myself. Someone told me the iPhone rider app to not bring up the tip prompt while the android version pops up when the driver ends the trip


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

I had a tip posted today from an ubereats order I delivered on 9/20/17. Uber paying tips they stole, err, I mean..LOST ???


----------



## NOLA gUber (Sep 1, 2017)

Coachman said:


> You can't identify any kind of trend over two or three nights and 31 trips. The other day I did thirteen trips and got five tips. That's pretty high for me. I don't think it was a conspiracy.


Coachman, I appreciate your response. However, I am not basing it on 31 rides, rather 289 rides, 6 new badges, 2 new 5 star comments, AND cash tips (during 31 ride period) Not jiving for my level of driving and USUAL TIP INCOME.



goneubering said:


> That's right. It fluctuates a lot.


Yours fluctuates, hmm. Mine has not. Steadily tipped for a consistent average.



Irishjohn831 said:


> I had a tip posted today from an ubereats order I delivered on 9/20/17. Uber paying tips they stole, err, I mean..LOST ???


I have called and followed up with an email regarding my tips. Let's see how this unfolds. Keep us posted if you receive more "missing" tips.


----------



## NOLA gUber (Sep 1, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I am receiving more tips on UberX since Uber added the tipping feature. Conversely, they have gone down on Uber Taxi (not available in New Orleans or anywhere else in Louisiana). Before Uber added the tipping function on all levels, it was available only on Uber Taxi. In fact, when a customer signed up for Uber, the application would ask him how much he wanted to tip for Uber Taxi. As most customers only half read anything and, as Uber Taxi is available only in a few markets, most customers assumed that this was for UberX, Black or any of the others. The customer would then pick the tip, or, if he did nothing, it defaulted to twenty per-cent. When Uber added the tipping function on all levels, it made it the same, across the board. Thus, even for Uber Taxi, the customer must add a tip after he issues his rating. If the customer does not add a tip or issue a rating, you do not receive a tip. The result is that tipping on Uber Taxi has gone from ninety-five per-cent of the rides to about ten per-cent of them,


How does one become a moderator? Why the eggshell Avatar? Just curious. Thanks.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

NOLA gUber said:


> How does one become a moderator?


The Administrators asked me to do it.


----------



## NOLA gUber (Sep 1, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The Administrators asked me to do it.


 Thank you for your response and somehow I don't feel comfortable pushing for the eggshell Avatar answer. However, I will ask if you are able to confirm the comment from ZeroCool0801 above. Thanks again.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

NOLA gUber said:


> I will ask if you are able to confirm the comment from ZeroCool0801 above.


None of my customers have mentioned it and I have not seen it myself. Thus, I can neither confirm nor deny.


----------



## NOLA gUber (Sep 1, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> None of my customers have mentioned it and I have not seen it myself. Thus, I can neither confirm nor deny.


"NOLA" gUber appreciates ya, dawhlin'!


----------



## NOLA gUber (Sep 1, 2017)

Note: Seems a post on this thread regarding a similar concern, the one that termed it, "Fubering" has been deleted.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

NOLA gUber said:


> "NOLA" gUber appreciates ya, dawhlin'!


De rien.


----------



## NOLA gUber (Sep 1, 2017)

48 hours, still no reply from Uber.


----------

